# Finally got her on the dyno with N20 again...



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Havent sprayed in a while due to lack of fuel... but thats taken care of now 

no TQ numbers.. sorry A/F was right around 12:1 across the board.

These numbers are with the Torque Converter *UNlocked*


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

AWESOME! She's a beast!


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Can't see it!!!
What are the numbers?:willy:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

RADIO said:


> Can't see it!!!
> What are the numbers?:willy:


555.55 hp. Bad-ass!  Need VIDEO!!!!


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> 555.55 hp. Bad-ass!  Need VIDEO!!!!


 MMMM...... BEEFY!


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> 555.55 hp. Bad-ass!  Need VIDEO!!!!


yeah.. and figure about 575 if I locked the stall converter.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

D A M N! D A M N! D A M N!


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

smitty's05gto said:


> yeah.. and figure about 575 if I locked the stall converter.


mmmmm.... beefier.....:lol:


----------



## spindler27 (Jul 2, 2006)

mod list?


----------

